# Chevrolet Towing Package



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I am adjusting my Equalizer on our new 3/4 Burb and ,as I have said in a previous post, I cannot get weight to move forward. I had the same problem on my 1/2 ton. Equalizer told me that the receiver hitch on Chevrolets tend to flex or sit pointing up. That will not allow the weight to be ditributed forward like it should.

Has anyone else had this problem or is Equalizer pushing the blame? I put a new receier on my 1/2 Ton and it did not help. My concern is the RV Dealer may need to get me the 12000/1200 Equalizer instead of the 10000/1000 one they installed.

Thanks for the input.

KB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ken

Does your burb have the levelling option??
How hard is it to hook your equilizer??

I have no issue with my truck. I have self levelling and once the truck is loaded you can see the truck lifting itself to the level position. My WD/bars are difficult to get on the proper link if I do not use the tongue jack to lift slightly before installing.

Or

Are you talking about the ball angle ?

Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ken
> 
> Does your burb have the levelling option??
> How hard is it to hook your equilizer??
> ...


Thor,
I do not have the Autoride so level is whatever the hitch does. This weekend it was very easy to get the bars on the hitch so that was the first thing that told me I needed more adjusting.

What Equalizer said is that the ball angle can not be adjusted to a point (downward) to move weight to the front tires without the receiver being changed out or shimmed to level. I will keep adjusting and maybe moving some things around in the camper to get the weight moving.

Great Outbacking,
KB


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Ken, 
Have almost the same setup you have, I used all the washers that they sent and had to raise the L brackets up one hole and that got the weight transfered to the front that I needed. Hope that helps..


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Same problem here, Ken.

My 1500's receiver does have a slight upward incline to it. With all the washers included in the kit and moving the trailer bracket up a notch, I have achieved a maximum of 0 compression on the front (as oppposed to negative) and 3/4" in the back. (I have the 1000/10,000 bars.)

I would like to see some compression on the front too, but don't know what else to do short of buying more washers.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

KB,

It should take some muscle to lift your WD bars into position. Like Thor said, I keep the TT tongue jacked up a bit while lifting my WD bars to make it easier.

I had to add extra hardened washers to get the proper downward angle on the hitch. You may have to do something similar to get the right angle. Otherwise, the WD bars can't do their job.

Good luck!

-Matt


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Is the receiver made from round or square tubing? I've heard from others that WDH's have trouble with the round tube receivers because of some flex. It seems that the square-tube style doesn't suffer from the same problem.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I replaced my gm hitch with a putnam XDR after seeing pics on that other forum of that receiver bending twisting or breaking. It did take 5 washers to get enough angle for the bars to have any tension on them. I thought it was just the fact of the Avalanche being a 3/4 ton and the tongue weight wasn't enough to sink the truck. I have not readjusted the hitch yet this year after changing receivers.

John


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have had the same issue with my new Equal-I-zer. I am maxed out with washers but there is still very little downward angle in the hitch. I called the folks that build them, sent them pics and they have suggested going up another hole on the "L" bracket. I have done that but not towed with it yet to see if it is any different.
My issue was only getting the front to drop more than a 1/4", now it drops about 1/2".
I am a little concerned about the "wobbly" fit the shank has in the reciever, but we shall see!

Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a topic about my Equalizer setup.
I ditched the GM receiver as soon as I got the truck and installed a Putnam.
Equaliser setup

Here's a shot of the Putnam Receiver.
There are a few more in my gallery.









Ditch the GM receiver if you ask me.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe it's a later model year thing, cause I didn't have any problems with my Reese setup on the Avalanche.

Tim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Okay here is where I am at:

Front Rear
No Trailer 36" 38"
W/O Equalizer 36-3/4" 36-1/4"
W Equalizer 35-15/16" 37"

The WD Bars are point upward but Equalizer said that was okay.

The Equalizer is maxed out and the only other thing to do is to weigh the Trailer and/or change out the Factory GM Receiver.

Let me know if you think this will work.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

So going from empty to fully loaded, you are getting an inch drop in the rear and 1/16" drop in the front.
Sounds to me like some more weight needs to shift forward.
If the equalizer is maxed out, I woulf consider trading out the receiver.
Can you look at it and see if the receiver tube is bending ubward when the equaliser bars are applied?
Did you see the numbers I posted in my equalizer thread?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Here's a topic about my Equalizer setup.
> I ditched the GM receiver as soon as I got the truck and installed a Putnam.
> Ditch the GM receiver if you ask me.
> 
> [snapback]104469[/snapback]​


Why? I guess I've never heard of anything wrong with the stock tow hitch. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Katrina said:


> So going from empty to fully loaded, you are getting an inch drop in the rear and 1/16" drop in the front.
> Sounds to me like some more weight needs to shift forward.
> If the equalizer is maxed out, I woulf consider trading out the receiver.
> Can you look at it and see if the receiver tube is bending ubward when the equaliser bars are applied?
> ...


I should have taken some pictures but the tube looks fine. The problem is the shank that goes into the tube has a little bit of play and that makes the hitch go up-hill. Maybe the tube is flexing up but it is hard to tell. The entire hitch head is definately angled up when the bars are applied.

I changed the hitch on my previous 1/2 ton Burb and that did not help much. I think it has more to do with tongue weight. I will take a test tow this weekend and see if this set-up works or not.

Thanks for the input. 
KB


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > So going from empty to fully loaded, you are getting an inch drop in the rear and 1/16" drop in the front.
> ...


I may have missed something.

However, did you add washers to the hitch head to offset the up angle? GM Factory hitches are canted upward and require more washers to offset the angle. Also, try adding a little more weight to the forward section of the unit.

I too am ordering a Putnam hitch to replace my GM Factory unit.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

As mentioned, one of the issues might be how loose the hitch sits in the receiver. I was surprised by that myself, and it makes sense that some of the ability to leverage weight to the front may be lost by the smaller shank size in the larger GM receiver.

That being said, if you are in/around 1 inch difference in compression front to back, then your set up is OK (and mine is only 3/4" difference). I would only be concerned if you got no compression on the front. Not sure what the specs say for your 'Burb, but my truck says weight distribution only needed after 600/6000 lbs., so I'm just barely into that territory with my 26RS.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina said:
> ...


Tim,
I have all the washers installed the hitch will hold and have used all the adjustments on the L Bracket. The only other adjustment is to replace the GM Receiver or shim the receiver down some how. What makes the Putnam so popular? I noticed Katrina installed a Class V. Is that what you are ordering?

Thanks,
KB


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Clicky

I really hesitate to ever send anybody over to the dark side.
This thread over at .net is a long drawn out ugly discussion about the GM factory receivers.
A search over there will also reveal that alot of people were unable to achieve proper weight transfer until they changed out the receiver.
I went with the putnam for price and overall heft of the chunk of steel that it is.
I got the class 5 as it was only like 10 bucks more than a class 3.

I figure why spend several hundred on an equalizer and take a chance on a receiver that may fail at some point down the road.
I never towed with the factory receiver, so I can't say how it would have done.
I can say that the putnam is a much better built unit.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > kbrazielTx said:
> ...


KB,

Putnam makes a great product. I am too switching over. We have just towed another 1100 miles with the 28RSDS. I am carefully watching my hitch. There were some stress issues on the welds.

Wish I could help more.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

KB

Maybe weighing your truck and trailer on the scales will let you know how your set-up is progressing??

Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Thor said:


> KB
> 
> Maybe weighing your truck and trailer on the scales will let you know how your set-up is progressing??
> 
> ...


I will be doing that on Friday and will let you know. With all the info on the net about the GM Hitch I may go ahead and do that while I am at it.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why? I guess I've never heard of anything wrong with the stock tow hitch. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


There has been numerous things written, on camping and truck forums, about the hitches GM uses standard on there vehicles. And a lot of what's been said isn't terribly flattering.

It seems that a number of people have had them crack at the welds between the receiver tube and the frame mount. When I participated on the truck forums it seemed that a disproportionate number of people had suffered the same failures. It sounded like there may have been a manufacturing or design issue.

So far mines been solid, but I am getting a lot of rust in that exact area. I'm thinking about swapping it for a better hitch myself, before something happens.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Why?Â I guess I've never heard of anything wrong with the stock tow hitch.Â I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will keep an eye on the hitch from now on.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This for sure has been interesting reading. On my 3500 Duelly, its supposed to be a class 4 reciever. The thing that bothers me is the square tube is only about 8 in long. That means the hitch sticks out the back end and even tho I am not as concerned about shifting weight to the front axle with this truck, it seems it that the short tube would make it more difficult. I still need it to be tight for the sway control.

John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess I just go against the grain!
I chuncked the equalizer and bought the dual cam.
Now don't have to crank the tongue to the moon to hook-up.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

CRANK
















Its much easier to just push a button to raise it









John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't convinced myself to buy a $200 button.







I'm already paying for a 10 year old crank boy. Not to be confused with my 7 year old stabilizer crank boy, or the 6 year old chock boy.









I checked my 2003 GM Van. The stock receiver is nothing like the ones pictured. Most notable is the 3"square crosstube and the mounting flange has 12" on center bolts along the frame rails.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kjdj said:


> I haven't convinced myself to buy a $200 button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I think the problem was with 2004 and newer vehicles.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kjdj said:


> I haven't convinced myself to buy a $200 button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I think the problem was with 2004 and newer vehicles.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I went ahead and bought a Putnam Class V hitch, only $10 more that class IV. I am going to install it this weekend and see if it makes a difference. From all that I have read some think part of the weight shift problem is because the GM hitch bolts to the bumper that does not allow the weight transfer directly to the frame. I do not kow it that is correct since the bumper is attached to the frame.

Even if the new Putnam does not work perfect at least I will feel safer. My BURBS receiver tuble is already bending up after one trip.

I will let everyone know how things work out.

KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't convinced myself to buy a $200 button.
> ...


Of course it is...I have a 2004 Suburban.


----------

